# The Avengers: Infinity War - Ein Held stirbt angeblich in den ersten fünf Minuten



## AndreLinken (18. April 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *The Avengers: Infinity War - Ein Held stirbt angeblich in den ersten fünf Minuten* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *The Avengers: Infinity War - Ein Held stirbt angeblich in den ersten fünf Minuten*


----------



## Hurshi (18. April 2018)

Ob ihr es nun erwartet oder nicht, es wir GROß sein."


----------



## Maria Beyer-Fistrich (18. April 2018)

Danke, gefixt


----------



## Helmi79 (18. April 2018)

Danke für den fetten potenziellen Spoiler schon in der Überschrift!!!! Normal warnt man vorher. Eure Seite hat sich bei mir heute für den Newsreader disqualifiziert.


----------



## Herbboy (18. April 2018)

Helmi79 schrieb:


> Danke für den fetten potenziellen Spoiler schon in der Überschrift!!!! Normal warnt man vorher. Eure Seite hat sich bei mir heute für den Newsreader disqualifiziert.


 Fetter Spoiler? ^^  Wie viel darf man denn von der Grundhandlung verraten und wie viel nicht? EINER von mehreren Helden SOLL möglicherweise ANGEBLICH am Anfang sterben - so what!?? ^^   

So langsam bekomm ich das Gefühl, dass immer mehr Leute rein GAR nichts von einem Film wissen wollen - vermutlich kommen irgendwann sogar Leute an und meckern rum, wenn "verraten" wird, dass in einem Film ÜBERHAUPT ein Superheld auftaucht und später noch ein Bösewicht mit Superheld-Kräften und nenne das "fetter Spoiler"...


----------



## w3stsch0 (18. April 2018)

Könnt ihr bitte mal aufhören, schon in der Überschrift zu Spoilern???? Das ist echt zum kotzen und macht mich echt wütend!!!! Genauso ist es bei Game of Thrones !!!! ( hab die 7. Staffel nocht nicht gesehen!!
Lasst euch da was einfallen, sowas ist langsam echt ein Grund euch nicht zu klicken!!! Was schade wäre.....


----------



## Turalyon (18. April 2018)

Bestimmt Hawkeye  Deswegen taucht er wohl nich in den Trailern oder dem Postern auf ^^


----------



## Odin333 (18. April 2018)

Turalyon schrieb:


> Bestimmt Hawkeye  Deswegen taucht er wohl nich in den Trailern oder dem Postern auf ^^


Es soll einen „wichtigen“ Charakter treffen und nicht jemanden, von dem jeder Hofft, dass es ihn erwischt.


----------



## Odin333 (18. April 2018)

w3stsch0 schrieb:


> Könnt ihr bitte mal aufhören, schon in der Überschrift zu Spoilern???? Das ist echt zum kotzen und macht mich echt wütend!!!! Genauso ist es bei Game of Thrones !!!! ( hab die 7. Staffel nocht nicht gesehen!!
> Lasst euch da was einfallen, sowas ist langsam echt ein Grund euch nicht zu klicken!!! Was schade wäre.....


Hier - bilde dich:
https://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spoiler_(Medien)

Ein Gerücht ist kein Spoiler also hör auf zu jammern.


----------



## Snorefury (18. April 2018)

ziemlich sicher hawkeye, darum sieht man ihn in den trailern auch nicht/kaum?


----------



## moeykaner (18. April 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Fetter Spoiler? ^^  Wie viel darf man denn von der Grundhandlung verraten und wie viel nicht? EINER von mehreren Helden SOLL möglicherweise ANGEBLICH am Anfang sterben - so what!?? ^^
> 
> So langsam bekomm ich das Gefühl, dass immer mehr Leute rein GAR nichts von einem Film wissen wollen - vermutlich kommen irgendwann sogar Leute an und meckern rum, wenn "verraten" wird, dass in einem Film ÜBERHAUPT ein Superheld auftaucht und später noch ein Bösewicht mit Superheld-Kräften und nenne das "fetter Spoiler"...



Fett ist es zwar nicht, aber unangemessen finde ich es doch schon. Man sollte den Leuten wenigstens eine Chance lassen, die so eine Info nicht möchten und da finde ich kann man deutlich rücksichtsvollere Titel wählen, aber die sind dann wahrscheinlich nicht reißerisch genug, um als Clickbait zu agieren. Für mich persönlich sind Marvel Filme nicht so wichtig, als das ich mich darüber aufregen würde. 

Wer die Comicreihen kennt und wer weiß welche Schaupieler eventuell nicht mehr in zukünftigen Filme mitwirken möchten, kann sich eh vorstellen wer im Avengers Universum stirbt und wer nicht ^^

Über eins könnt ihr euch sicher sein, die Superhelden werden wieder durch neue Schauspieler verkörpert und es wird Reboots und Remakes geben.


----------



## Herbboy (18. April 2018)

moeykaner schrieb:


> Fett ist es zwar nicht, aber unangemessen finde ich es doch schon. Man sollte den Leuten wenigstens eine Chance lassen, die so eine Info nicht möchten


 Bei allem Verständnis, aber wenn schon am Anfang ein "Superheld" stirbt, dann könnte das quasi der "Werbe"-Aufhänger für den ganzen Film sein a la "Ein derart mächtiger Bösewicht, dass er sogar XY die Fresse poliert, bedroht die Welt - können die Avengers ihm Paroli bieten? Das erfahren Sie im Film!!! " - eine gewisse kurze Andeutung der Story gehört einfach zu Filmen dazu, wenn man sie ankündigt, das ist doch völlig normal. Wichtig für den Zuschauer und den Spaß beim Zusehen ist doch nur zu erfahren, was genau dann wie und warum passiert - da ist eine solche Info nun wirklich völlig belanglos.

Und hier ist ja nicht mal klar, ob es überhaupt stimmt. Und egal wie man sieht: IRGENDEIN Helden-Charakter stirbt am Anfang - wow, WAS für ein Spoiler! Sorry, aber das ist meiner Meinung nach echt lachhaft, das als Spoiler zu empfinden. 

Wenn es jetzt heißen würde "Gerücht: wichtiger Held stirbt am ENDE", dann wäre das vlt. noch was anderes, da man bis zum Ende "mitfiebert" und es echt doof wäre zu wissen, dass im Endfight einer von vielleicht nur 4 Helden sterben wird. Wobei: selbst dann gibt es sicher Leute, für die der Film sogar aufregender ist, wenn sie wissen, dass einer sterben wird, aber nicht wissen wer.  




> und da finde ich kann man deutlich rücksichtsvollere Titel wählen, aber die sind dann wahrscheinlich nicht reißerisch genug, um als Clickbait zu agieren.


 wie soll man es denn noch vager ausdrücken? Da steht ja kein Name drin. Soll man schreiben "Wichtige Info für neuen Avenger-Film, mehr in der News - Achtung Spoiler!" ? 



> Für mich persönlich sind Marvel Filme nicht so wichtig, als das ich mich darüber aufregen würde.


 ich bin Fan von vielen Serien und Filmreihen, aber SO eine Info würde ich im Leben nicht als "Spoiler" bezeichnen. 



> Wer die Comicreihen kennt und wer weiß welche Schaupieler eventuell nicht mehr in zukünftigen Filme mitwirken möchten, kann sich eh vorstellen wer im Avengers Universum stirbt und wer nicht ^^


 Dann wäre es erst Recht kein Spoiler, denn wer DAS weiß, der weiß ja auch ohne News schon, dass derjenige sterben wird...     wobei es ja immer noch sein kann, dass ein ganz anderer stirbt und der "aufhörende" Schauspieler einfach nur durch einen anderen ersetzt wird.


----------



## Spitakboy (19. April 2018)

ich rate einfach mal ..... Stan Lee stirbt in den ersten Minuten .... oder ich wegen langeweile und dazugehöriger schlechter leinwand im kino .... und vergessen wir nicht den sound .... auf extra leise und ja keine bässe usw ....

ach ja ......


----------



## Enisra (19. April 2018)

ich weiß nicht was dieses Mimimi soll, es sind Comic Helden!
Als ob die Tot bleiben


----------



## Rabowke (19. April 2018)

Snorefury schrieb:


> ziemlich sicher hawkeye, darum sieht man ihn in den trailern auch nicht/kaum?


... das soll eher andere Gründe haben.


----------



## Spitakboy (19. April 2018)

mmmhh vielleicht spielt als geheime gastrolle jemand die personifizierung von disney und was sie mit star wars verbrochen haben .... dann wäre ein schneller tod doch sogar was worauf wir uns freuen könnten .... ich zumindest ... die meisten brauchen noch 2 -3 star wars filmchen um endlich vom hype train zu fallen


----------



## Rabowke (19. April 2018)

Spitakboy schrieb:


> mmmhh vielleicht spielt als geheime gastrolle jemand die personifizierung von disney und was sie mit star wars verbrochen haben .... dann wäre ein schneller tod doch sogar was worauf wir uns freuen könnten .... ich zumindest ... die meisten brauchen noch 2 -3 star wars filmchen um endlich vom hype train zu fallen


... und warum genau nervst du mich / uns (?) mit deinen geistigen Ergüssen zu diesem Thema? 

Wenn dich der Film nicht interessiert, sehr schön. Ich freue mich auf eine Zusammenführung der roten Fäden der vergangenen 10 Jahre (!) und natürlich auf den Film.


----------



## Spitakboy (19. April 2018)

ähem ... so wollte ich nicht rüberkommen =(   Mega Sorry meinerseits .... 

Quark  ..... das ist PCGames ..... und außer bei diesen Hauptthemen schreibt ja sonst keiner was .... also dachte ich, das was ich niedergeschrieben habe .... aber ich bin auch von der älteren schule ... ich kenn Star Wars noch von VHS zeiten .... 

Und am ende will es wieder keiner gewesen sein .... oder doch ?? der Star Wars .....


----------



## Rabowke (19. April 2018)

Entschuldige bitte, was redest du hier immer von Star Wars?! Wir sprechen hier von Marvel & Avengers.


----------



## Spitakboy (19. April 2018)

naja .... wenn wir schon alles zusammen mischen, dann empfehle ich die neue Star Trek Discovery serie ... auf englisch versteht sich .... und Orwell packen wir aus, wenn gar nix im fernsehen kommt ....


----------



## Rabowke (19. April 2018)

Spitakboy schrieb:


> naja .... wenn wir schon alles zusammen mischen, dann empfehle ich die neue Star Trek Discovery serie ... auf englisch versteht sich .... und Orwell packen wir aus, wenn gar nix im fernsehen kommt ....


... wenn du an deinem Account hängst und hier gerne weiterschreiben möchtest, dann empfehle ich dir mal einen Gang zurück zu schalten und entweder themenbezogen zu posten oder es einfach sein zu lassen.

Danke.


----------



## mrvice (19. April 2018)

ZU VIEL INFORMATION IM TITEL SPOILER!


----------



## Rabowke (19. April 2018)

mrvice schrieb:


> ZU VIEL INFORMATION IM TITEL SPOILER!


... es wurde ja bereits erklärt das eine Theorie / Gerücht kein Spoiler sein kann. 

Anders wäre es, wenn der Autor dieser News den Film bereits gesehen hat und dann schreibt, das ein Held definitiv stirbt, er aber nicht schreibt welcher. *Das* wäre ein Spoiler.


----------



## LOX-TT (19. April 2018)

heutzutage wird echt alles als Spoiler deklariert 

Der Film wird übrigens im Kino laufen OMG spoiler


----------



## Spassbremse (19. April 2018)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Der Film wird übrigens im Kino laufen OMG spoiler



Waaaaas? OMG, *das* hättest Du uns jetzt aber wirklich nicht verraten müssen! Pfui! 



Spoiler



Geht's nur mir so, oder denken auch noch andere, dass 99% aller "Spoiler!"-Schreier nur Wichtigtuer sind, die um jeden Preis Aufmerksamkeit erheischen wollen?


----------



## Orzhov (19. April 2018)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Waaaaas? OMG, *das* hättest Du uns jetzt aber wirklich nicht verraten müssen! Pfui!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Ja das kommt hin.


----------



## mrvice (19. April 2018)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... es wurde ja bereits erklärt das eine Theorie / Gerücht kein Spoiler sein kann.
> 
> Anders wäre es, wenn der Autor dieser News den Film bereits gesehen hat und dann schreibt, das ein Held definitiv stirbt, er aber nicht schreibt welcher. *Das* wäre ein Spoiler.



Wenn sich das "gerücht" nacher bewahrheitet schon
Sowas muss echt nicht sein
Kann nicht sein das ich ohne auf einen beitrag zu klicken da immer möglicherweise sachen erfahr die ich nicht wissen will.
Ihr solltets bei euren film beiträgen mal an gang zurückschalten


----------



## Krushak85 (19. April 2018)

Ich finde das jetzt auch nicht so schlimm, stimme mrvice aber zu. Auch wenn es nur ein Gerücht ist, verrät die Headline etwas anscheinend Wichtiges, was für die Handlung relevant ist. Ergo *kann *es ein Spoiler werden. Wer aber die Comics kennt, weiß eh ungefähr, was passiert, von daher.


----------



## mrvice (20. April 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Fetter Spoiler? ^^  Wie viel darf man denn von der Grundhandlung verraten und wie viel nicht? EINER von mehreren Helden SOLL möglicherweise ANGEBLICH am Anfang sterben - so what!?? ^^
> 
> So langsam bekomm ich das Gefühl, dass immer mehr Leute rein GAR nichts von einem Film wissen wollen



*klatsch* *klatsch*
Weil grundsätzlich auch nur das kleinste bisschen meistens schon zu viel is
Bei den meisten filmen kannst da keine trailer anschaun weil dann kennst den ganzen film 

Und die meisten leute haben einfach keinen bock mehr drauf auch nur in irgendeiner form, "tragische wenden" oder sonstige überraschungen aus einer überschrift zu erfahren.

Is ja scho schlimmer als die clickbaits auf youtube mit euren film headern.


----------



## Enisra (20. April 2018)

mrvice schrieb:


> *klatsch* *klatsch*
> Weil grundsätzlich auch nur das kleinste bisschen meistens schon zu viel is
> Bei den meisten filmen kannst da keine trailer anschaun weil dann kennst den ganzen film
> 
> Und die meisten leute haben einfach keinen bock mehr drauf auch nur in irgendeiner form, "tragische wenden" oder sonstige überraschungen aus einer überschrift zu erfahren.



Ich glaube eher das andere keine Lust auf das Mimimi haben das bei jedem kleinen bisschen kommt und wo so getan würde als hätte man den Twist verraten
Abgesehen davon wirkt das ganze Mimimi hier nicht wie die Aussage von Rationalem Menschen die einfach keine Trailer schauen, sondern eher wie von Leuten die am liebsten eine Nachrichtensperre hätten und man garnichts über den Film schreiben
Vorallem bei etwas, wo man es auch noch irgendwo denken kann


----------



## Rabowke (20. April 2018)

Krushak85 schrieb:


> Ich finde das jetzt auch nicht so schlimm, stimme mrvice aber zu. Auch wenn es nur ein Gerücht ist, verrät die Headline etwas anscheinend Wichtiges, was für die Handlung relevant ist *unter Umständen, vllt., mal sehen, sein könnte*. Ergo *kann *es ein Spoiler werden. Wer aber die Comics kennt, weiß eh ungefähr, was passiert, von daher.


... ich hab es mal angepasst. 

Was die Comics betrifft, ich kenn die Comics nicht, allerdings wurde doch bereits bei Avengers - Civil War behauptet, dass entweder Tony oder Cap. stirbt, eben weil es in den Comics so wäre und siehe da, Überraschung: beide leben noch. D.h. Marvel hat sich beim MCU schon ein paar mehr Freiheiten erlaubt und nicht nur die Comics adaptiert.


----------



## Rabowke (20. April 2018)

mrvice schrieb:


> *klatsch* *klatsch*






> Weil grundsätzlich auch nur das kleinste bisschen meistens schon zu viel is *für mich!*


Ich hab es mal angepasst, jetzt sollte es passen.



> Bei den meisten filmen kannst da keine trailer anschaun weil dann kennst den ganzen film


... dann schau doch einfach keine Trailer?  

Selbst im Kino steht es dir ja frei 20-30min nach Beginn der Vorstellung dich zu deinen Sitzen zu begeben, eben weil der moderne Kinogänger *weiß*, dass im Normalfall Werbung und Trailer in diesem Zeitraum gezeigt werden.



> Und die meisten leute haben einfach keinen bock mehr drauf auch nur in irgendeiner form, "tragische wenden" oder sonstige überraschungen aus einer überschrift zu erfahren.


Erstmal glaube ich nicht, dass du für "die meisten Leute" sprechen kannst. Zweitens, goddamn, wie häufig denn noch: es ist ein Gerücht / eine These, nichts, aber auch wirklich gar nichts, was von irgendwelchen offiziellen Stellen so kommuniziert. Ich selber mag es auch nicht gespoilert zu werden, z.B. meide ich Plattformen wie 9gag bzw. entsprechende Threads hier, in diesem Forum, und irgendwelche Kinofilm-Reviews wenn ich selbst den Film noch nicht gesehen habe. Meistens sind in der Tat schon irgendwelche Andeutung zuviel. *Aber*: das kommt von Leuten, die den Film dann in der Tat schon gesehen haben und wo irgendwelche Andeutungen dann auch wirklich zutreffen.



> Is ja scho schlimmer als die clickbaits auf youtube mit euren film headern.


Wieso sprichst du immer von euren und ihr?


----------



## Krushak85 (20. April 2018)

*Dass* jemand stirbt, ist für den Comic-Leser klar, wer es aber ist, nicht - wegen der von dir genannten Gründe.


----------



## Spassbremse (20. April 2018)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Selbst im Kino steht es dir ja frei 20-30min nach Beginn der Vorstellung dich zu deinen Sitzen zu begeben, eben weil der moderne Kinogänger *weiß*, dass im Normalfall Werbung und Trailer in diesem Zeitraum gezeigt werden.



Hm, zweischneidige Sache. Wenn der Film gerade anfängt und dann noch eine mehrköpfige Gruppe meint, über alle anderen Zuschauer hinweg"klettern" zu müssen, um die eigenen Plätze zu erreichen, finde ich das ziemlich assig. Wobei das so extrem selten ist, aber ich hatte schon mal den Fall, da sind mir 5 von 6 Leuten über die Füße getrampelt - und nicht nur mir. Der Sechste dann nicht mehr, der ist dann "gestolpert"... 




> Wieso sprichst du immer von euren und ihr?



Er hat eben gute Manieren, _*wir*_ finden das gut.


----------



## Enisra (20. April 2018)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Hm, zweischneidige Sache. Wenn der Film gerade anfängt und dann noch eine mehrköpfige Gruppe meint, über alle anderen Zuschauer hinweg"klettern" zu müssen, um die eigenen Plätze zu erreichen, finde ich das ziemlich assig. Wobei das so extrem selten ist, aber ich hatte schon mal den Fall, da sind mir 5 von 6 Leuten über die Füße getrampelt - und nicht nur mir. Der Sechste dann nicht mehr, der ist dann "gestolpert"...



man kann sich auch einfach die Ohren zu halten und nicht hinschauen, macht es wesentlich einfacher 
Allerdings etwas das ich dann doch nicht selbst mache


----------



## mrvice (20. April 2018)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich hab es mal angepasst, jetzt sollte es passen.
> 
> 
> ... dann schau doch einfach keine Trailer?
> ...



1)Ich weis nicht was du angepasst haben willst der titel lautet immer noch gleich "the avengers infinity war : ein held stirbt angeblich in den ersten 5 minuten" änderung kann ich hier keine erkennen

2)das ding mit den trailern hab ich nur erwähnt um klar zumachen worums hier geht, btw ich schaue generell keine trailer eben weil diese meistens den film versauen

3)ständig zu erwähnen das es nur ein gerücht oder these sei macht es nicht besser. ( wenn das ganze im artikel selbst vorkommt is das auch wieder ganz was anderes als wenns im titel steht den man beim vorbeiscrollen zwangsweise liest *< und genau das is der punkt hier*)

4)euren und ihr! ihr habt bestimmt mehrere autoren und ihr habt schon mehrfach bewiesen das ihr das speziell bei filmen mit den titeln nicht hinbekommt.

5)Und ja ich nehme mir heraus hier für mehrere leute zu sprechen da wie ich behaupte viele hier ebenfalls ziemlich empfindlich sind mittlerweile.

6)Würdet ihr über ein story basiertes spiel berichten zb verschiedenen enden, wo im titel steht hauptfigur stirbt vielleicht am ende...... ohne das es bis jetzt jemand gespielt hat (wo wir jetzt wieder bei gerücht und these wären)und mich das spiel interessieren würde wäre ich ebenfalls angefressn.


----------



## w3stsch0 (20. April 2018)

mrvice schrieb:


> 1)Ich weis nicht was du angepasst haben willst der titel lautet immer noch gleich "the avengers infinity war : ein held stirbt angeblich in den ersten 5 minuten" änderung kann ich hier keine erkennen
> 
> 2)das ding mit den trailern hab ich nur erwähnt um klar zumachen worums hier geht, btw ich schaue generell keine trailer eben weil diese meistens den film versauen
> 
> ...




Danke seh ich 100% genauso!
Ich schaue auch keine Trailer!
Schauspieler und Produzenten selbst sagen, das der Trailer oft sehr viel verät.
Und ob Gerücht oder nicht, es ist einfach unnötig!!!
Lasst euch da einfach was besseres einfallen um klicks zu erhalten. "Neue Gerüchte um Avenger: Infinity War" oder so....kann ja wohl nicht so schwer sein oder??


----------



## LOX-TT (20. April 2018)

mrvice schrieb:


> 1)Ich weis nicht was du angepasst haben willst der titel lautet immer noch gleich "the avengers infinity war : ein held stirbt angeblich in den ersten 5 minuten" änderung kann ich hier keine erkennen



Es geht um dein Zitat, nicht um die Überschrift 

und "wir" moderieren hier nur und schreiben nicht die Artikel und Überschriften dazu, das machen Redakteure, freie Autoren etc.


----------



## Worrel (20. April 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Fetter Spoiler? ^^  Wie viel darf man denn von der Grundhandlung verraten und wie viel nicht? EINER von mehreren Helden SOLL möglicherweise ANGEBLICH am Anfang sterben - so what!?? ^^
> 
> So langsam bekomm ich das Gefühl, dass immer mehr Leute rein GAR nichts von einem Film wissen wollen - ...


Ehrlich gesagt finde ich das sogar ziemlich optimal, da man dann genau *den *Eindruck von dem Film bekommt, den das Filmteam vermitteln wollte.

Zum Glück hatte ich beispielsweise keine Ahnung von den Twists in *From Dusk Til Dawn, The Island, The Matrix* und diese Filme bzw deren Twists waren dadurch einzigartige Filmerlebnisse, die sich auf ewig in mein cineastisches Gedächtnis eingeprägt haben.

Ein anderer Film ist in dieser Beziehung ein Negativbeispiel, denn er spoilert sich selbst :
In _Code 46_ befinden wir uns in einer nahen Zukunft. Wir verfolgen das Leben einer Frau, die einen Mann kennen lernt und mit ihm eine Beziehung anfängt. Schätzungsweise nach einer halben Stunde kommt der titelgebende Code 46 vor. 
Allerdings gibt es direkt zu Anfang eine Texteinblendung inklusive Off Sprecher, die darüber aufklärt, daß Code 46 in Kraft tritt, wenn bestimmte Personen Kinder bekommen.
Mit dieser Information wartet man beim Anschauen quasi erstmal nur darauf, daß der Code relevant wird - die erste halbe Stunde des Films wird dadurch völlig anders wahrgenommen.


Natürlich muß man aber ein Mindestmaß an Informationen verteilen, damit Interessenten den Film aufs Radar bekommen. Aber wegen _"Einer der Heldentruppe stirbt vielleicht am Anfang" _sagt sich doch kein potentieller Kinogänger _"Interessiert mich zwar eigentlich nicht, aber wenn das so ist, dann schau ich mir den Film *doch *an."_ 

Sprich: Völlig egal, ob es ein Spoiler ist oder nicht, ist es eine überflüssige Information, deren Kenntnis den Filmgenuß nicht verbessert.


----------



## Herbboy (20. April 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ein anderer Film ist in dieser Beziehung ein Negativbeispiel, denn er spoilert sich selbst :


 Und du grad auch... 



> In _Code 46_ befinden wir uns in einer nahen Zukunft. Wir verfolgen das Leben einer Frau, die einen Mann kennen lernt und mit ihm eine Beziehung anfängt. Schätzungsweise nach einer halben Stunde kommt der titelgebende Code 46 vor.
> Allerdings gibt es direkt zu Anfang eine Texteinblendung inklusive Off Sprecher, die darüber aufklärt, daß Code 46 in Kraft tritt, wenn bestimmte Personen Kinder bekommen.
> Mit dieser Information wartet man beim Anschauen quasi erstmal nur darauf, daß der Code relevant wird - die erste halbe Stunde des Films wird dadurch völlig anders wahrgenommen.


 Das ist dann aber ja auch von der Regie dann gewollt, dass der Zuschauer es weiß und dann beobachtet, was die Leute im Film tun, bis sie zu dem Punkt gelangen und was sie danach tun. Das ist aber kein "Spoiler". In anderen Filmen hast du wiederum ja auch oft das Stilmittel, dass man schon Szenen aus der "Zukunft" direkt am Anfang zeigt und dann zeigt, wie es dazu gekommen ist - ist das dann auch ein "Spoiler" für dich? ^^ 

IMHO ist es bei so einem Film wie Code 46 auch besser zu wissen, was GRUNDSÄTZLICH Sache sein wird. Denn bei so einer Art von Film, wo es keinen Vorgänger oder "Franchise"-Universum gibt und man ungefähr weiß, was einen GENERELL erwartet, fragt man sich doch vorher: worum geht es denn da überhaupt? Und dann MUSS man sagen "es spielt in einer Welt, in der es verboten ist, dies und jenes zu haben/zu tun - und zwei Leuten passiert dann genau DAS, was sie in Probleme bringt" - erst dann sagen sich doch viele "oh, hört sich interessant an!" - aber wer schaut sich einen Film denn schon an einfach nur auf Basis der Info "es ist ein gesellschafts-dystopischer Film" - Punkt und aus? 

Lediglich echte Filmfreaks, die sowieso quasi jeden Film schauen und sich daher nicht dafür interessieren, worum es grob geht, KÖNNTE es stören. Wobei ich selbst das nicht unterschreiben kann: die Info "versaut" IMHO nichts, es ist kein wichtiger "Twist" im Film zu erfahren, was Code 46 ist. 

Ein klasse Beispiel für einen Film, bei dem man an sich unbedingt vor dem Sehen wissen sollte, was mit dem Film gemeint ist: Mother mit Jennifer Lawrence. Wir (4 Kumpel und ich) fanden den irgendwann allesamt total durchgeknallt und scheiße - erst später, als wir uns informierten, was der Film ausdrücken sollte, wofür Dinge und Handlungen symbolisch stehen, sahen wir dann: der Film ist ein Kunstwerk.



> Sprich: Völlig egal, ob es ein Spoiler ist oder nicht, ist es eine überflüssige Information, deren Kenntnis den Filmgenuß nicht verbessert.


 und nicht verschlechtert, so what? ^^  und überflüssig ist die Info nicht, jedenfalls nicht für jeden: viele Leute lieben es, mit Freunden&co vor dem Film über Inhalte zu spekulieren. Nicht umsonst sind ja auch Trailer bei vielen beliebt, obwohl sie auch was verraten.


----------



## mrvice (22. April 2018)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Es geht um dein Zitat, nicht um die Überschrift
> 
> und "wir" moderieren hier nur und schreiben nicht die Artikel und Überschriften dazu, das machen Redakteure, freie Autoren etc.



Dann gebt´s das mal weiter an eure Autoren oder "quality of service"/feedback/was auch immer abteilung, was anderes erwartet keiner nur das sowas in zukunft aufhört.
Aber ständig auf wort phrasen herumzureiten anstatt mal was zu tun nützt keinem was.


----------



## Worrel (22. April 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> und nicht verschlechtert, so what? ^^


Scheinbar doch, sonst würde sich ja keiner hier beschweren, oder? 



> und überflüssig ist die Info nicht, jedenfalls nicht für jeden: viele Leute lieben es, mit Freunden&co vor dem Film über Inhalte zu spekulieren. Nicht umsonst sind ja auch Trailer bei vielen beliebt, obwohl sie auch was verraten.


Spekulieren kann man auch ohne halbe Fakten aus dem Film als Grundlage zu haben.

Und Trailer schaue ich mir selten an, weil sie heutzutage auch schon zuviel verraten - siehe zB den Trailer zu _The Island_, der Entscheidendes schon verrät, was das _"wtf ist hier los?"_-Rätselraten in der ersten Filmhälfte komplett eliminiert, was aber ziemlich genial konstruiert ist und eine Menge des Charmes des Films ausmacht.

Oder - der Trailer vermittelt ein ganz anderes Bild des Films. 
Man kann ja auch problemlos Szenen aus "The Shining" oder "Das Schweigen der Lämmer" so zusammenschneiden, daß man statt eines Horrorfilms eine romantische Komödie erwartet...


----------

